# Need your opinion on this composer



## kanonathena

I am very fond of Yoko Kanno whose music is so effortless and complex that reminds me of Mozart with a little Debussy thrown in.

Try this piece






I need your opinion on her composition skill and how it compare to western film composers.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I'm not an anime fan, but I saw Cowboy Bebop way back, and yes, she's talented. She has a way with every genre from jazz to metal without "patronizing" it or getting ironic. She's probably wasted on most of the shows she writes music for.


----------



## kanonathena

Another piece that demonstrate her orchestral skill


----------

